# Garmin vs Google maps



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

All my life I have tried to keep as small an internet footprint as possible - but we did recently purchase a Samsung S4 phone and now mount it to the dash of our 6 month old Subaru. We hardly ever use the phone but today on a few hour excursion I had Google maps plot the course. I did pre-download the course to the phone in case we had no signal.

Can anyone comment on the usefulness of Google maps versus a Garmin GPS ? Pros / Cons from principally Mexico exclusive point of view.


----------

